# Revolutionary Ramble 2017



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Registration is open for this terrific ride. Did it last year, absolutely beautiful route.

Revolutionary Ramble Bicycle Tour ? North/Central New Jersey


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Registration is open for this terrific ride. Did it last year, absolutely beautiful route.
> 
> Revolutionary Ramble Bicycle Tour ? North/Central New Jersey


These roads are many of the roads I ride every single weekend... tons of great roads and scenery.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

TricrossRich said:


> These roads are many of the roads I ride every single weekend... tons of great roads and scenery.


You should consider riding with someone who isn't so lucky... :yesnod:


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> You should consider riding with someone who isn't so lucky... :yesnod:


I'd love to, but I've got a race that day.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

TricrossRich said:


> These roads are many of the roads I ride every single weekend... tons of great roads and scenery.


What roads? I didn't see any routes posted.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

This is an absolutely fantastic ride and organized event, I've been riding every year since the inception. Count me in... signing up now!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Two more days! Who's in? And good luck on your race, Rich!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Two more days! Who's in? And good luck on your race, Rich!


Thanks... I won a TT on this same exact course 2 weeks ago, so I'm feeling optimistic, but you never know who will show up & who's feeling strong, so I'll keep my head down, pedal as hard as I can and see where the times fall. 

Have fun on the Ramble. I hit a bunch of the roads last Sunday and this past wednesday, I saw all of the RR arrows on the ground. It should be a fun day.


----------

